# Lake Simcoe Perch Report



## mwagner0071

Made my first trip over to Simcoe this last weekend. Went with a buddy who has ice fished it for years, first softwater fishing for both of us.

Left early Saturday morning and was on the water at 7:30. Fished a full day on Saturday and til 2:00pm on Sunday. Fishing was good, boated over 400 perch. Kept 100 decent fish ranging from 9 - 13 inches. My buddy was a bit disappointed in the overall quality of the fish, based on his ice fishing results, but i was thrilled. What a fishery. There were numerous times where the graph was lit up solid with a school under us, unreal. 35 fow and fish solid from 12 all the way to the bottom, crazy.

We started with shiners, but you could not keep up or keep the smaller ones off. We were most productive drop shotting small minnow plastics.

Going to head back the first full weekend in November for 3 days. A mix of perch fishing and chasing pig smallies. 

Wags.


----------



## josheupmi

Very nice! I can't wait to get to simcoe this winter.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steve myers

Yes we go every winter and love it but the old days of catching lots of perch over 12 are past but still better then anywhere else in our area.we caught around 1000 perch in three days there to keep our limits of 400 in one area.it is amazing how many perch are in that body of water and can't wait for febuary 12 when we go again.


----------



## mipete

where do most people stay? I am planning on ice fishing this winter. any better times to go? jan, feb, mar? any help would be appreciated


----------



## Hairybear

My experience on ice fishing there is to not go during the weekend way to much traffic keeps the fish scattered. Also bring some small jigs to use as bait is crazy hard to find and expensive


----------



## Joanne Wich

A few of us go both in the fall and on the ice ( we just got back with a 5 -man limit, 9" to 13.5" ). We stay at Peninsular hotel in Pefferlaw . Easy access to the lake as it'e right on the mouth of the Pefferlaw River. The only draw-back is that you have to clean your fish outdoors near the seawall. They have a nice restaurant too. Rooms have a stove , refrig.and are clean.


----------



## mwagner0071

I just got back from my second trip to Simcoe in the last 5 weeks. Stayed at Peninsula Resort as well. Very convenient and dinner Saturday night at the restaurant was awesome. Wind/weather was brutal. Fishing was incredible.


----------



## Cooksbay

steve myers said:


> Yes we go every winter and love it but the old days of catching lots of perch over 12 are past but still better then anywhere else in our area.we caught around 1000 perch in three days there to keep our limits of 400 in one area.it is amazing how many perch are in that body of water and can't wait for febuary 12 when we go again.


Nice! Where on Lake Simcoe did you go?
Cheers,
David


----------



## Cooksbay

mipete said:


> where do most people stay? I am planning on ice fishing this winter. any better times to go? jan, feb, mar? any help would be appreciated


For times to go, take a look at discussions on Lake Simcoe Fishing board. Lake Simcoe is one of the best fishing lakes, so Jan and Feb are both good. In March, the ice can be problematic depending on weather. 
For places to stay, simply Google "Simcoe cottage rentals" and you will see a few year round places. 
Best,
David


----------



## steve myers

Cooksbay said:


> Nice! Where on Lake Simcoe did you go?
> Cheers,
> David


Out of Beaverton in 30-35 foot of water Tim Hales Huts.We know we would probably catch a few bigger ones by going on our own but just love the comfortable fishing in the huts.Four of us go for three days fishing and three nights stay for 260.00 each.We could go on our own and get hotel but we stay in a house.We go first of Febuary.


----------



## goodworkstractors

mwagner0071 said:


> We started with shiners, but you could not keep up or keep the smaller ones off. We were most productive drop shotting small minnow plastics.


What colors and size of plastic minnows where you using? Is that the way to go while ice fishing as well?


----------



## Cooksbay

steve myers said:


> Out of Beaverton in 30-35 foot of water Tim Hales Huts.We know we would probably catch a few bigger ones by going on our own but just love the comfortable fishing in the huts.Four of us go for three days fishing and three nights stay for 260.00 each.We could go on our own and get hotel but we stay in a house.We go first of Febuary.


Thanks Steve, 
Sounds like a good trip. you're right, could have rented a hotel ( or cottage), but considering overall picture, and comfort, it looks like a good deal. 
Thanks for sharing. I'll add Tim Hales Huts to my web page. 
Cheers,
David


----------



## castnblast247

How many can you bring back across the border? Is it only 50 per person? Or is it 50 per person for each day you're there? Let's say I was there for 4 days and limit each day, can I bring back 200 or still only 50?


----------



## hatcheryman

You are allowed to bring back 2 days limit from Simco. 100 per person.


----------



## mwagner0071

cscott711 said:


> What colors and size of plastic minnows where you using? Is that the way to go while ice fishing as well?


We were using 3inch Bento Baits by Lunkerhunt. Video on Youtube has a guy using them with success through the ice. Check it out.


----------

